# night time scope



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I've decided that a scope at night is just a crazy idea. I switched both WMR's to red dots that I had lying around. Now to sight them in and get ready for Oct 15.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like that idea if your shots are close.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't expect to shoot over 50 yards in the dark.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

How will it look with an already red flashlight? Or will you be using green?

X-Calibur Lighting Systems
http://facebook.com/XCaliburLightingSystems


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know yet. I'll find out soon. My red crosshairs showed up ok in the red light and this dot is fairly bright. I'll likely be using a green light this year though.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, here is the new setup for night time. I put the 597 back in the Archangel stock so I could mount the flashlight under. This is one of the cheap flashlights I bought and had Kevin build be a green bulb for it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a nice rig there fr3d!


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I couldn't afford a night scope, and the flashlights now are really good with affordable cost. I am still unable to night hunt here because of the county regs. and the Dept. of Fish & game regs. I will be getting a night hunting flashlight to have anyway for multiple uses.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

C4P + Kill laser w/ mount = $160... 300 yd kill range w/ red, 450 yds w/ green if u need longer ranges than 50 yds... :teeth:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

What brand is the kill laser?


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

That is a great deal because I found a guy who is selling the C4P light package for $95, includes shipping. Night hunting still has so much red tape out here, and local law enforcement and don't even know the Fish & Game regs, which causes money and time to settle even if your abiding by the laws. But, the laser on my AR for fun is something I have been wanting.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Kill laser w/ mount is only $65, hence the $160 total....Many brands-- 200mW for red. You only need 50mW for green... :teeth:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

do you have a link for that Scotty? I did a search and found the elusive wildlife one for $90, but no mount with it.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Budgetgadgets.com

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Mount is on eBay.. Search barrel torch mount. It mounts to the scope w/ the 1" ring & u mount the laser in the other part (that is actually the opposite for which its designed cuz its meant to mount a flashlight on a shotgun barrel) BTW Make sure that u buy the adjustable focus laser.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Scotty


----------

